# Made my first piece of equipment Yesterday



## BoandAbby (Jul 9, 2010)

And it turned out pretty darn well if I do say so myself…

So my mom had taken me to home depot and let me get the materials to make one jump. She only let me get enough for one jump because she wanted to make sure I knew what I was doing and that she didn’t waste her money on something that was going to not work out. And well it did so I get to go within the next few weeks to get some more materials for equipment. I’ll probably make 2-3 more jumps/hurdles then maybe attempt to make some weave poles or a teeter.

Anyway here’s what I’ve done so far. I had everything I needed with the exception of jump cups for the displaceable bar. Since home depot didn’t sell any I’m going to attempt to make them myself out of some PVC stuff, but for now I'm temporarily using jump cups made out of paper cups kinda like This

Anywho this is what it looks like so far w/o the little paper cup things and displaceable bar



























And some videos of me fooling around with the pups, but just cuz I'm to lazy to post the individual video links here's the link to my channel which has the videos on there

clickly for videos


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Great job! Love your videos of you and your dogs. What is your next project? I posted a link for another member that has other equipment that you can build.http://www.instantagility.com/ Be careful when you build a teeter. The pattern I originally picked (not from this site) ended up flipping and it took me a year to get Rio back onto the teeter. You can make jump cups out of pvc tees. I use metal shears to cut them in half and then trimmed some of the pipe edge off so that would snap onto the standard of the jump. If that makes sense.


----------



## cavaliermom (May 28, 2008)

I had my uprights drilled and then used large bolts with nuts - marked the uprights every 6 inches. the bar can then rest on the bolts. I can remove the bolts and either raise or lower them according to a dog's height. If you know anyone who is good with a drill or if you have a bench clamp device, you dan do it yourself. 

d


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

cavaliermom said:


> I had my uprights drilled and then used large bolts with nuts - marked the uprights every 6 inches. the bar can then rest on the bolts. I can remove the bolts and either raise or lower them according to a dog's height. If you know anyone who is good with a drill or if you have a bench clamp device, you dan do it yourself.
> 
> d


That is how the standards at my club are done. I am not a fan of the bolts and nuts. I always envision a dog getting caught and tearing skin on the legs or belly with the bolts. Especially large breed dogs turning in mid air. imo


----------

